# Other Programming > AJAX >  ajax extenders + json

## csri

Hi friends ,

My reqmt is really complicated .. any help would be really really appreciated .. 

I'm creating a custom ajax extender  by using AJAX control project which creates 3 files namely behaviour.js , extender.cs and designer.cs

I'm declaring some methods in  extender.cs  which has to called from  behaviour.js   . 

shld this be done with  JSON  ?? 

Im coding  in c#  and my class in  extender.cs already inherits   ExtenderControlBase  . 
public class CodesetExtenderCsExtender : ExtenderControlBase

How can i now inherit   JsonRpcHandler  . Is there any way out ?? 

Pls help me  



Thnks in advance

----------

